# Android Studio Emulator falsch eingestellt?



## Siegfried3125 (23. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe meine erste App fertig und wollte sie per Emulator oder über mein Smartphone(Samsung Galaxy ALPHA) testen.
Ich benutze die Android Studio Entwcklungsumgebung,da ich mit Eclipse nicht wirklich klarkomme,mit den Emulator-einstellungen.

Mein Emulator benötigt Stunden, bis er etwas macht. Der Emulator öffnet sich und in der Konsole öffnen sich folgende Nachrichten:


```
HAXM is not working and emulator runs in emulation mode
emulator: device fd:612
emulator: The memory needed by this AVD exceeds the max specified in your HAXM configuration.
emulator: AVD      RAM size = 1024 MB
emulator: HAXM max RAM size = 512 MB
emulator: You might want to adjust your AVD RAM size and/or HAXM configuration to run in fast virt mode.
emulator: emulator window was out of view and was recentered
```

Wie gesagt, der Emulator öffnet sich, aber außer das aufblickende "Android" tut sich nichts. :/
Hier noch ein Bild dazu:
https://gyazo.com/1068dc5371f56249f704a40d649aa7e2

...Wenn ich jetzt mein Handy zu Testzwecken nutzen will, habe ich auch Probleme...

Ich habe die USB-Debugging Einstellung aktiviert auf meinem Handy und die automatischen Treiber installiert auf meinem PC . Mein Android Studio Device Manager erkennt mein Handy auch und ich kann den Test starten. Allerdings tut sich nichts auf meinem Handy. Muss ich noch manuelle Treiber installieren oder irgentwas imn der Entwcklungsumgebung einstellen, damit dies funktioniert?

Ich schaue seit gestern schon durch sämntliche Foren und Tutorials aber finde keine Lösung. ^^

Lg
Siegfried


----------



## Elenteria (24. Aug 2015)

Das der Emulator so ewig lang zu Starten braucht ist leider normal. Hab noch nie einen so langsamen Emulator gesehen wie den von Android.  Dazu kommt das der Emulator bie dir anscheinen nicht genügend RAM zur verfügung hat.

Zu der Problematik mit deinem Handy. Was gibt die "Konsolen-View" (weiß grad nicht den genauen Namen) den aus? Da steht immer auf welchem Device er die APK installiert. Nicht das du versehentlich mal "Remember this Device for Bla Bla" angeschaltet hat und der sich den Emulator gemerkt hat.


----------

